# Canada 2016



## Andre (21/10/16)

Went to Canada beginning of October. My experience from a vaping perspective. I followed the rules for carrying vape stuff as set out in this thread. Took 3 Reo Grands and 1 Reo Mini. They travel with me in the man bag. For juices I take a load of pre-filled Reo bottles (hand luggage) - always return with not even half of them used. No building materials or tools go along as the BF drippers all are wicked with ceramic and only need a dry burn now and then. Sometimes I take an extra atomizer, but have yet to need it. 







*British Airways Cape Town to Heathrow, London - Air Canada London to Ottawa*
Cape Town airport - normal security, no questions asked.
Heathrow airport - extra security, had to unpack all liquids for checking - still no questions asked.
Ottawa - normal security, no questions asked.

Some Bourbon (no proper Whiskey to be had) on the BA flight. Reo just for the picture, but stealth vaping was the order of the day.





Air Canada - perfect configuration for stealth vaping.





*Air Canada Ottawa to Heathrow, London - BA London to Johannesburg and Cape Town*
Ottawa - extra security, no questions asked.
Heathrow - extra security. Man bag now in the scanning chamber for too long. Ah hah, now we have at least 5 security peeps gathered around the viewing screen. At last, some attention! "Sir, what are those things in that bag?". "Electronic cigarettes", I replied. "Oh", went they all as a relieved choir. No further questions asked.
Johannesburg and Cape Town - no security, no questions asked.

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (21/10/16)

Sounds like your trip went easy with the vape/gear. I've heard that they are so lax about vaping here now at the air port that some TSA agents themselves vape while they are working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Super post @Andre !
Enjoyed it
Can relate on the topic of always taking too much juice on trips!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

Well done @Andre...I would not have the guts to take my reo overseas fearing confiscation...going on a 3 month trip to NZ next year and planning to take some cheapy mods over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Well done @Andre...I would not have the guts to take my reo overseas fearing confiscation...going on a 3 month trip to NZ next year and planning to take some cheapy mods over


No problems in NZ - take your Reo. One of the most beautiful countries in the world. We did a Campervan tour of NZ.


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

shot thnks @Andre..i heard u cant buy nic juice there so will import from aus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

@Andre 
That is good to hear because i am planning on purchasing a few goods online from a Canadian store and sending it to my brother-in-law staying in Edmonton. His parents will then bring it back when they visit them December. Was afraid it would be confiscated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> shot thnks @Andre..i heard u cant buy nic juice there so will import from aus


Yeah, you have to import nic for personal use and mix it in. I would just take 3 months worth of stock from here. Or maybe pre-blended concentrates to mix over there. NZ authorities are, however, re-looking at their current policy and it might change to the good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Andre
> That is good to hear because i am planning on purchasing a few goods online from a Canadian store and sending it to my brother-in-law staying in Edmonton. His parents will then bring it back when they visit them December. Was afraid it would be confiscated.


I was surprised on finding 4 vape stores within a 5 km radius from my hotel in Ottawa. Looked at their web sites, but they had far less to offer than our local vape vendors. So, did not visit. Did, however, tell the one and only smoker left in our World Wine Trade Group what to buy at one of the shops. Will find out later if he converted. I am the only vaper in the group, but no one has a problem with me vaping. Even in conference, but I obviously do it very stealthily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> I was surprised on finding 4 vape stores within a 5 km radius from my hotel in Ottawa. Looked at their web sites, but they had far less to offer than our local vape vendors. So, did not visit. Did, however, tell the one and only smoker left in our World Wine Trade Group what to buy at one of the shops. Will find out later if he converted. I am the only vaper in the group, but no one has a problem with me vaping. Even in conference, but I obviously do it very stealthily.



Did I read correctly? World Wine Trade Group???

Did I ever tell you how much I appreciate that you are now my bestest friend ever, and you will always be on the "Most Important Person" list ???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

Lushen said:


> Did I read correctly? World Wine Trade Group???
> 
> Did I ever tell you how much I appreciate that you are now my bestest friend ever, and you will always be on the "Most Important Person" list ???


Hehe, we do the boring stuff - like agreements to facilitate wine trade between the member countries. We do, however, drink a lot of wine on the side as you can see from all the glasses on the table. Canadian Ice Wine (with dessert) is awesome.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Lushen (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, we do the boring stuff - like agreements to facilitate wine trade between the member countries. We do, however, drink a lot of wine on the side as you can see from all the glasses on the table. Canadian Ice Wine (with dessert) is awesome.




Damnit @Andre ... I think I should just move you to the "I hate you list" just because you are working my dream job

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> Canadian Ice Wine (with dessert) is awesome.



We did some tasting in Canada when we were there last year (in Niagara) and the Ice Wine was hellish expensive because of how they make it... but the ones we tested weren't nearly as good as our dessert wines... but we only tasted the one farm's wines... but at C$6 a tot I was ready to head to the Cape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

Lushen said:


> Damnit @Andre ... I think I should just move you to the "I hate you list" just because you are working my dream job


Lol. And this 2009 red (Spanish I think) was silky smooth and complemented the Penne Arabiata with prawns perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> We did some tasting in Canada when we were there last year (in Niagara) and the Ice Wine was hellish expensive because of how they make it... but the ones we tested weren't nearly as good as our dessert wines... but we only tasted the one farm's wines... but at C$6 a tot I was ready to head to the Cape!


Wine is very expensive there because of the state monopolies. I would rather not say anything about Canadian wine other than some of the Ice Wines.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (21/11/16)

.... Gotta try some wine tonight  want to go to a vape shop as well, to stock up on some good liquids. Any recommendations for Canadian ejuice? @Andre or @Rob Fisher? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingSize (21/11/16)

Ok back to travelling with your vape gear - how many 18650's can i take with in hand luggage? Obviously in protective cases and sleeves. I think I read that you can take a total of 6... any comments?


----------



## Tom (21/11/16)

I take 4 in total. Its sufficient for me. Never had issues anywhere... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/11/16)

Tom said:


> .... Gotta try some wine tonight  want to go to a vape shop as well, to stock up on some good liquids. Any recommendations for Canadian ejuice? @Andre or @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Safe travels @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Tom said:


> .... Gotta try some wine tonight  want to go to a vape shop as well, to stock up on some good liquids. Any recommendations for Canadian ejuice? @Andre or @Rob Fisher?



Hiya @Tom! I never got to any really good Vape Shops in Canada... the ones I found on my travels were Mickey Mouse shops and I didn't get a chance to try any Canadian Juices...


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

KingSize said:


> Ok back to travelling with your vape gear - how many 18650's can i take with in hand luggage? Obviously in protective cases and sleeves. I think I read that you can take a total of 6... any comments?


If I remember the rules correctly - 1 + 1 spare per mod, but I have never come across this being applied at all. I think it is relatively safe to take as many as you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

Tom said:


> .... Gotta try some wine tonight  want to go to a vape shop as well, to stock up on some good liquids. Any recommendations for Canadian ejuice? @Andre or @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


I did not visit any of the vape shops in Ottawa, @Tom.


----------

